# Good day hunting pheasants



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I was planning and going out after work, but then I got out of work late and decided not to go, until My friend Brandon called and said he was watching some geese get hammered by some guys in a private field. I wanted to watch, so my boy Fisher was listening and was getting ready to go before I even asked if he wanted to go. This kid LOVES TO HUNT!!! Hes only 10, but LOVES IT AS MUCH AS I DO! So we loaded up the dog and took off and thought about hitting an area for pheasants. Glad we did!!! He was 2 for 2 on birds, and I am ashamed to say I was 0-1 on birds. But it was great seeing him shoot his 2 birds. Toby the dog pointed out this bird. Hes a lab but has started to point on his own.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Forgot to mention that this 10 year old was shooting a 12 gauge pump, remington 870 that I fitted with a youth stock for him. The shells he used were 3" #2's. That was the only steele shot I had on me at the time.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cool!8) I have found that most kids really enjoy getting out hunting. They just have to have someone take the time and get them out there. Great Job!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Very cool


----------

